# uca222+ps400 phanthom power+emm6?



## nutto11 (Oct 8, 2013)

hi all I want to measure my home theater room and my diy speaker. so its shopping time but i want to make sure they will all work with my windows 7 pc before order them.
uca 222 (i already have), ps400 and emm6
will this work for REW.
thank you in advance
nate


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You would also need a mic preamp to get the EMM-6 output to line level for the UCA222, in which case you would be better off buying a preamp/mixer with phantom power included such as the Xenyx 502. For calibrated mic options look at the info on the Cross Spectrum Labs site.


----------

